# Vintage Jacques Monnat Ladies 14K Gold 17J Watch



## Faith (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello all! I am a newbie and I don't know much about watches! A very dear friend of mine was given a gorgeous vintage Jacques Monnat watch by her husband on their anniversary in 1990. She has kept it in pristine condition. She would like to find out how old it is and what it is worth. She has done some research but mainly comes up with info on Jacques Monnat men's watches. Are Jacques Monnat ladies watches rare? The watch has an oval face and has a very slender, dainty 14k gold band and the area around the face is also 14k gold. She said that the seller of the watch in 1990 said it was made in 1939 or 1949... but I have no idea of how to help her. I found this forum through a search and read through the awesome sticky that dates watches, what a great resource! But I couldn't find anything about dating this one...

Any help would be great! If I can I will try to take a picture soon!

Thank you!









-Faith


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome Faith,sounds like your friend has a lovely watch,would it be possible for you to post some picks to help us out?

p.s.,my ex wife's name is Faith,but that's another story.


----------



## Faith (Jun 1, 2010)

sam. said:


> would it be possible for you to post some picks to help us out?


Thanks for your response Sam! I am off to see my friend today, I shall return with pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Faith, welcome to :rltb:

Have you got two sisters ? 

Seriously, most watch collectors are guys and tend to collect Mens watches. :yes:

This often means that there is much less information about for Ladies models than there is for Mens models in ANY watch brand. But again, if you can manage to post a picture, some of the guys here may be able to help. :hypocrite:


----------

